# Car sat nav for Dubai - which are worth getting?!



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi guys

We've just moved to dubai and have a rental car initially. They've said it'll be 450dihrams a month more just for satnav, and seeing as we'll probably have it for two to three months and then will buy our own figured we may as well buy our own sat nav device! Can anyone recommend any good ones that work well out here? I'm really nervous of the roads (especially after reading some of the posts on here!) so I think it'll be money well spent, even if it just gets us there or thereabouts! Thanks!



Thanks!


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We've just moved to dubai and have a rental car initially. They've said it'll be 450dihrams a month more just for satnav, and seeing as we'll probably have it for two to three months and then will buy our own figured we may as well buy our own sat nav device! Can anyone recommend any good ones that work well out here? I'm really nervous of the roads (especially after reading some of the posts on here!) so I think it'll be money well spent, even if it just gets us there or thereabouts! Thanks!
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome.
I have used a Garmin since the day I got here & it's worked extremely well.
I saw one yesterday in Carrefour at Mirdiff for 299 Dirhams. That's a bargain in my opinion.
Good luck


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Check out this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...le-east-anyone-have.html?highlight=navigation

Good discussion there


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Emanef said:


> ...450dihrams a month...


Not sure which agency, but I have seen the in-car GPS from Hertz and my Garmin is 1000 times better (display, screen resolution and easy of use).

You could buy a 4-5" Garmin GPS for less than 1/2 the quoted rental price.

And you just have to put another map in when moved elsewhere...


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks guys! In the UK I never used one and had my Android phone for Google Maps whenever stuck, but I have all mobile data disabled on the phone over here and haven't got a UAE phone yet. I'll check out the Garmin, £55 does sound like a bargain. Looks like updates for most dedicated satnavs are expensive though!

Edit: Yes, it's with Hertz. We thought 450 was a lot as well....!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

A cheap Garmin with lifetime roadmap updates can be had for as little as a few hundred, as Petef said. 

If however you fancy a multi-purpose unit, you could end up spending nearly AED 3,000 like I did. 

Horses for courses.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Emanef said:


> ...Looks like updates for most dedicated satnavs are expensive though!


Don't have to get the map updates from GPS hardware manufacturer...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Thanks guys! In the UK I never used one and had my Android phone for Google Maps whenever stuck, but I have all mobile data disabled on the phone over here and haven't got a UAE phone yet. I'll check out the Garmin, £55 does sound like a bargain. Looks like updates for most dedicated satnavs are expensive though!
> 
> Edit: Yes, it's with Hertz. We thought 450 was a lot as well....!


I use google maps and navigation on my android, works great, seeing as how you are already accustomed to it, might as well get the UAE sim/data package sorted ... going to need it anyway


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

Emanef said:


> Thanks guys! In the UK I never used one and had my Android phone for Google Maps whenever stuck, but I have all mobile data disabled on the phone over here and haven't got a UAE phone yet. I'll check out the Garmin, £55 does sound like a bargain. Looks like updates for most dedicated satnavs are expensive though!
> 
> Edit: Yes, it's with Hertz. We thought 450 was a lot as well....!



Google maps should do you fine, they are great both in Android and Iphone , you will even have voice guidance on it .. so far it has been serving me well in crazy Dubai roads lol


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Emanef said:


> We've just moved to dubai and have a rental car initially. They've said it'll be 450dihrams a month more just for satnav, and seeing as we'll probably have it for two to three months and then will buy our own figured we may as well buy our own sat nav device! Can anyone recommend any good ones that work well out here?


Hello Emanef,

I would also recommend Garmin


----------

